# drm-510-kmod and firmware



## geos (Nov 13, 2022)

Hello

On a newly installed 13.1, i used graphics/drm-510-kmod for the amd-gpu. It isn't very well said that graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod is also needed. Why not included this as it is in graphics/drm-kmod?

thanks


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 13, 2022)

Because `gpu-firmware-kmod` is a metaport as well, depending on _all_ available firmwares.

The recommended package to install is `drm-kmod` which will pull in everything (picking the recommended specific driver package for your FreeBSD version). If you choose a specific package directly instead (e.g. `drm-510-kmod`), you're already taking the manual route and get the chance to only install the firmware packages (most of the time just one) you actually need.

If you don't care about that, the real question is, why don't you just install `drm-kmod` and be done?


----------



## geos (Nov 13, 2022)

I could do this ok.. but drm-510 corresponds to newer linux modules, if i understand right.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 13, 2022)

geos said:


> I could do this ok.. but drm-510 corresponds to newer linux modules, if i understand right.


drm-510-kmod is what drm-kmod currently picks on FreeBSD 13.1.

edit: IMHO, there are two reasons NOT to install drm-kmod

You want to select which firmware packages to install (instead of all of them, see above).
Your hardware is not supported by the driver picked by it and there's already a newer (probably experimental) version available in ports/packages.


----------

